# Raw Feeding - What Method?



## Karma'sACat (Jun 1, 2010)

I think what I do is closest to prey model although I've modified it for the needs of my dogs. I buy a pre-made ground organ mix because I can't trick, force or connive them in to eating regular organs. No chicken because Lola is horribly allergic so we have to gt creative to get bones in affordably. I do add supplements because of Lola's bad skin and Dixie's sensitive stomach, so they get fish oil, coconut oil and yogurt at every meal. The main meat is beef although they occasionally get pork, goat, deer, turkey, etc.


----------



## Ruth (Nov 18, 2010)

I have just started feeding raw, but I was thinking of following the prey model.

What did they say that was negative about it?


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

That it is impractical and too limiting for most people. I don't really necessarily agree, but I also am trying to be fully educated and not just dismiss other opinions.


----------



## Ruth (Nov 18, 2010)

Impractical and limiting how? I'm definitely not an expert and I still have a lot to learn about raw feeding, but to me the prey model looks like the one that suits dogs better because you don't feed many things they don't really need, and it also looks to me like it's the easiest.



ChocolateMillie said:


> I don't really necessarily agree, but I also am trying to be fully educated and not just dismiss other opinions.


I totally agree.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

We do the prey model. 

I really don't have much opinion on the others accept with barf and home cooked I feel the dogs lose the amazing dental benefits and I don't care to take the time with all the prep work. Not that I wouldn't do either of them - but none of my dogs fall into the criteria that I might even consider doing the others. Raw is easy to me - the 3 components being protein & bone at 80/20 and adding in 5% minimum of organ is pretty easy to do and does not require supplements. Many add in supplements but I try hard to add a good mix. 




Karma'sACat said:


> I buy a pre-made ground organ mix because I can't trick, force or connive them in to eating regular organs.


I would like to find this - I would buy this as an alternative. We have to sear our liver and sometimes help the little one swallow (force feed small pieces) to get the liver down, which slides right down their throats BUT I would rather them enjoy it more.


----------



## Karma'sACat (Jun 1, 2010)

I buy from Hare Today, Gone Tommorow and have been really pleased with them so far. The prices are reasonable, they have the best shipping I've found and the dogs will eat it. I actually buy their regular ground for my cats part of the time.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Olie, what is "protein add in?"


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Karma'sACat said:


> I buy from Hare Today, Gone Tommorow and have been really pleased with them so far. The prices are reasonable, they have the best shipping I've found and the dogs will eat it. I actually buy their regular ground for my cats part of the time.



Karma - have you ever purchased their tripe? What about their other meats?


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

ChocolateMillie said:


> Olie, what is "protein add in?"


That was supposed to say organ. Let me edit that......


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

I have always fed the prey model raw diet. It is the closest to natural one can get. When you think about a prey animal in the wild, the PMR diet tried to mimic the ratios to that. Also, the benefits of bigger pieces, less waste, more available options, less choking hazzard, better teeth, more chewing/mental satisfaction, stronger face/neck muscles, less risk, more afforadablility, need i go on, are all worth it! One does not have to go and buy a whole cow to feed this way. It is the ratios we are after. 

As for organ meats, Riley would rather die then eat raw liver. He has never turned his nose up at anything raw (except a whole scaley fish, but that i can see), except liver. I have had to sear it, mix it with beef, freeze in ice cube trays, trick him, etc and he will Not eat it! I might try the premade ones too. The organ meat he gets are the pieces that come on the chicken. I would like him to eat more then that though. I realize there are other organs out there, but i prefer liver. I can rarely find kidneys, and im sorry, but i get squeemish about those (really the only thing, and after studing about parasites and the giant kidney worm...).


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Prey Model is what I am basically starting. We are in our first week of transition to 100% raw, so we are doing chicken backs. Henry and Millie each get a chicken back with neck attached in the morning, and I have been feeding their NV pre-made raw for dinner still. (Because I still have so much left). This is working out well and soon I will be giving them chicken legs instead of backs. 

I just got nervous when I read that article in Whole Dog Journal that said Prey Model is best for people who have moderate to high access to various meats (I would say I have average...) and that it is impractical for most people. This made me wonder if I am missing the bigger picture by learning from a mainly Prey Model Raw forum.


Now, I probably won't be 100% prey model raw. I might tailor it to my own needs, slightly. I agree that veggies/fruits aren't necessary, but I may feed some occasionally as treats (I share my bananas with Millie). Also, I may continue to feed SOME pre-made raw just for variety and ease when staying at my boyfriend's house (he is SO grossed out by this raw meat stuff) or traveling.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

bigpoodleperson said:


> I have always fed the prey model raw diet. It is the closest to natural one can get. When you think about a prey animal in the wild, the PMR diet tried to mimic the ratios to that. Also, the benefits of bigger pieces, less waste, more available options, less choking hazzard, better teeth, more chewing/mental satisfaction, stronger face/neck muscles, less risk, more afforadablility, need i go on, are all worth it! One does not have to go and buy a whole cow to feed this way. It is the ratios we are after.
> 
> As for organ meats, Riley would rather die then eat raw liver. He has never turned his nose up at anything raw (except a whole scaley fish, but that i can see), except liver. I have had to sear it, mix it with beef, freeze in ice cube trays, trick him, etc and he will Not eat it! I might try the premade ones too. The organ meat he gets are the pieces that come on the chicken. I would like him to eat more then that though. I realize there are other organs out there, but i prefer liver. I can rarely find kidneys, and im sorry, but i get squeemish about those (really the only thing, and after studing about parasites and the giant kidney worm...).


Love your response!

As for the other organs I am too squeemish too and have not done anything but liver - most that feed the others tend to get that stuff FREE. I wish I could get free meats - living at the beach limits my meat pool LOL - although I was on the way home tonight and a deer ran across the road!

I know gizzards are protein - does anyone feed these as a meal?


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

LOL! Thanks! 

I have fed gizzards some, but really not My ideal meal. I dont really see alot of value with them since they are so small and tuff. One of my favorite things to feed Riley is a turkey neck and a piece of beef/pork heart. I have to order more of those. 
I really need to look around my area again and price things. I have been a lazy raw feeder lately and been doing alot of chicken (alot of it was it is low fat and good for Riley when he had his leg problems). 

I dont get alot of free stuff!! Wahh! I got some deer sholders once, and those were a big hit! I dont have many hunter friends, and the one connection i had didnt waste Anything! So nothing for me. Plus, im kinda picky about what/where my organs come from (im a little nervous of wild game organs). 

Anyone want to see a picture of the giant kidney worm so you can be squeemish too??!!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

ick!!!!!!!!!!!! maybe?!


----------



## Margotsmom (Jun 6, 2010)

I just got my December Whole Dog Journal and it has an article on Reliable Guides to Raw Diets. You might want to read the article for some ideas.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Margotsmom said:


> I just got my December Whole Dog Journal and it has an article on Reliable Guides to Raw Diets. You might want to read the article for some ideas.


Uhh..well...the Whole Dog Journal is what caused my question ha ha...

In that specific article the author states her disapproval of prey model...:/


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Ok...... Ill try and post it as a link. Ok, cant do it. Anyone who truely wants to be grossed out and see the giant kidney worm, PM me for a Great picture! I warn you before hand though. I can only get it to post as a picture here, and i will not put it up for public view unless in link form.


----------



## Karma'sACat (Jun 1, 2010)

ChocolateMillie said:


> Karma - have you ever purchased their tripe? What about their other meats?


I haven't purchased the tripe, I have purchased other meat. I bought some goat and rabbit pieces last time and and was really pleased with it. This time we are getting sheep, goat and duck. I've also bought the quail's feet before and the girls thought they were wonderful.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Directly quoted from Whole Dog Journal, December Issue:

"*Alternate paradigm: The “whole prey” diet*
Tom Lonsdale, another Australian vet, advocates a raw diet based on whole prey. I am not a fan of this style of feeding, as I feel it is impractical. It’s also restrictive; just because foods such as vegetables were not part of the evolutionary diet of wolves does not mean they provide no nutritional benefits. This book is the best guide available, however, for people who choose this feeding method. I’ll describe the distinguishing features of the diet and let you decide whether it appeals to you."


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

I am personally of the belief that even though dogs dont Need vegetables, nor were they part of the wolves routine diet, doesnt mean that you cannot feed them. It wont hurt them in any way, and might add some personal benefit depending on what your pet needs. The best thing about the raw diet is tayloring it to your pets needs! Certinly doesnt hurt!! Riley Hates vegetables almost as much as liver, so i was glad to stop with that mess! I have not seen any harm, or need for them for My dog though.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I agree...I just don't see the why the author expressed a negative opinion of PMR based on that. Why not say, this is a good feeding method and you can even add veggies if you want! I mean, heck, just as you said BPP, the best part of raw is tailoring to your own needs!


----------



## Karma'sACat (Jun 1, 2010)

It seems like (this is just my opinion from reading the excerpt, I haven't read the article) that the author must be looking at the diets EXACTLY as they are without considering any customization and injecting their opinion in to their analysis of the various types of raw. I mean, PMR has been easier for us than kibble since the place we buy kibble is 20 minutes away in another city.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

also from the article...

"Lonsdale and his followers are adamant that there is only one right way to feed dogs; no deviation is permitted."

Hmmmm....

Yes, Karma, I agree.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

I also feed a modified PMR. I'm relieved to hear that the author's objections to PMR are not based on the health of the dogs - I'd much rather read a complaint that the diet is impractical than read that it is unhealthy.

Does anyone take their dog to a nutritionist? I'm a bit surprised to learn - on a different forum - that some of PMR's strongest advocates also use a nutritionist. It takes away from the image of this diet as being easy and fool-proof.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

hmm..interesting. Nope, no nutritionist for me.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I'm not sure how what I feed fits the various methods! I aim for a good balance of meat to bone, with regular heart and a variety of organ meats at 5 - 10% of te total (or more, if you count in the raw tripe). They get chicken wings, lamb ribs, etc raw, and a mixture of minces cooked (the easiest supplier for me offers mainly minced meats, and mine love them cooked, but won't touch them raw). They love liver, so I make it into liver cake and use it for traiing treats. I add in a few veg if I have some to hand, but as an extra rather than a main part of the meal. The cats get much the same, but minus the veggies and plus taurine. We've worked it out over 8 months or so, to a diet that they love and are thriving on, and I can manage easily - the crock pot is a godsend for cooking up batches with minimal effort!


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

I used to feed veggies... but i greatly prefer my dogs poop now that i'm not. 

My guys get meat, chicken meat (ground with bones) and chicken backs, and then we throw in some of what ever we find. they get tripe for most of their 'organ' about 3-4 times a month. They get veggies- but just not part of their meals anymore- but more as a 'hey i've got some brocolli left over' etc type thing. when i used to grind all my own meat- i added 10% veggies and the poop just wasn't as good.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I found this company that does monthly drop-offs in various midwestern cities. mypetcarnivore.com I ordered some grinds of meats that I don't generally have access too.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

fjm said:


> I'm not sure how what I feed fits the various methods! I aim for a good balance of meat to bone, with regular heart and a variety of organ meats at 5 - 10% of te total (or more, if you count in the raw tripe). They get chicken wings, lamb ribs, etc raw, and a mixture of minces cooked (the easiest supplier for me offers mainly minced meats, and mine love them cooked, but won't touch them raw). They love liver, so I make it into liver cake and use it for traiing treats. I add in a few veg if I have some to hand, but as an extra rather than a main part of the meal. The cats get much the same, but minus the veggies and plus taurine. We've worked it out over 8 months or so, to a diet that they love and are thriving on, and I can manage easily - the crock pot is a godsend for cooking up batches with minimal effort!


what exactly are you cooking in your crock pot? My husband freaked out about raw so it's been three years since anyone has gotten any, (they were half and half raw and kibble) I might be able to ease him into it with cooked.


----------



## Karma'sACat (Jun 1, 2010)

ChocolateMillie said:


> I found this company that does monthly drop-offs in various midwestern cities. mypetcarnivore.com I ordered some grinds of meats that I don't generally have access too.


I've heard good things about them. I looked in to them but they don't ship to my area


----------

